# FOCAL 33KX SUBWOOFER



## goose666 (Dec 2, 2009)

What is the general opinion of these subs as far as SQ is
concerned.What amp would be good to use if running 2 of these?
I like the 333wx2 also but have been told the 33kx punchs harder.
Any help or ideas would be great


----------

